# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  3 trải nghiệm đáng giá trên Lenovo Yoga Tablet 2 (Android - 8-inch)

## xinhxinh513

​
Sau một thời gian trải nghiệm nhanh chiếc máy tính bảng Yoga Tablet 2 đến từ Lenovo, mình đã có rất nhiều bất ngờ. Mình không nghĩ một chiếc máy tính bảng trong có giá bán chưa đến 7tr lại có thể đem lại trải nghiệm thực tế tốt như vậy, xin mời các bạn cùng đến với 3 trải nghiệm mà mình đánh giá cao trên chiếc tablet Android này nhé.


*1. Màn hình:*


​
Mặc dù chỉ là một sản phẩm có giá bán xếp vào phân khúc tầm trung nhưng Yoga Tablet 2 sở hữu màn hình hiển thị khá ấn tượng.


8-inch là một kích thước tương đối , độ phân giải cũng khá cao lên tới Full HD (1920x1080) cùng tấm nền IPS.


Về thông số là như vậy, trên thực tế màn hình Yoga Tablet 2 hiển thị tốt, màu sắc đẹp và độ sắc nét chi tiết. Do sử dụng tấm nền IPS nên màn hình trong và có góc nhìn rộng. Tuy nhiên không phải là màn hình này không có điểm trừ, độ sáng không quá cao sẽ là điểm yếu khi sử dụng dưới ánh sáng mặt trời hoặc trong điều kiện ánh sáng mạnh. Nhưng về cơ bản thì màn hình là điểm đáng khen trên Yoga Tablet 2, sử dụng trong các điều kiện bình thường đều rất tốt và đem lại trải nghiệm hình ảnh tuyệt vời trong tầm giá. Có lẽ ít chiếc tablet nào cùng phân khúc mà có một màn hình đẹp như vậy.


*2. Loa:*

​
Về thông số thì Yoga Tablet 2 được Lenovo trang bị 2 loa stereo ở mặt trước, kèm theo đó là các công nghệ âm thanh như Dolby Audio + Wolfson Master Hi-Fi Codec.


Trên thực tế trải nghiệm âm thanh trên Yoga Tablet 2 là rất tuyệt, máy có chất âm to và rõ ràng. Việc trang bị 2 loa stereo ở mặt trước giúp âm thanh truyền đến người dùng trực tiếp tốt hơn. Trong các trải nghiệm xem phim hay nghe nhạc đều rất tốt. Tuy nhiên người dùng nên duy trì mức âm lượng vừa phải, không nên đẩy âm lượng lên tối đa vì lúc này chất lượng sẽ được giảm để tăng âm lượng lên và chất lượng không còn tốt nữa. Nhấn mạnh là loa của Yoga Tablet 2 rất ấn tượng, có vẻ hiếm chiếc tablet nào trên thị trường đem lại trải nghiệm âm thanh tốt như vậy kể cả các tablet cao cấp.


*3. Pin & hiệu năng:*


 ​
Điểm sơ về thông số kĩ thuật thì Yoga Tablet 2 sử dụng bộ xử lý Intel Atom Z3745 lõi tứ, tốc độ 1,33 GHz và RAM 2GB. Đây là một thông số cấu hình tiêu chuẩn và khá mạnh mẽ trong thế giới Android.


Hiệu năng của Yoga Tablet 2 hoàn toàn tốt, người dùng có thể yên tâm trải nghiệm các game nặng mà không lo giật lag. Mình chơi thử game Dungeons Hunter 5 mới nhất thì thấy hiệu năng rất tốt, đồ hoạ được thể hiện xuất sắc và mượt mà, thỉnh thoảng mới có hiện tượng giật nhẹ một chút nhưng không đáng kể.


​
Pin cũng là một điểm cộng nữa trên Yoga Tablet 2, mình hoàn toàn có thể sử dụng chiếc tablet này hơn 2 ngày với cường độ thông thường bao gồm việc xem video trên Youtube, đọc báo và lướt facebook, giải trí với các game đơn giản. Bài đánh giá chi tiết thời lượng pin sẽ được mình thực hiện sau. Có thể nói pin của Yoga Tablet 2 nằm trong top các tablet ấn tượng nhất.


Yoga Tablet 2 hiện đang có 2 kích thước màn hình là 8-inch và 10.1-inch với 2 phiên bản khác nhau chạy Windows OS & Android OS. Phiên bản dùng trong bài viết chạy hệ điều hành Android và có kích thước 8-inch. Hiện tại Yoga Tablet 2 8-inch vừa được giảm giá chính hãng lên tới 1.000.000 VNĐ và có mức giá chính thức là 6.990.000 VNĐ. Đây là một mức giá rất tốt so với những gì mà chiếc tablet này mang lại.

----------

